# MMI corner button vacuumed



## elliotnes (Sep 29, 2013)

Decided it was time for a good cleaning today. I guess I was too thorough this time  The best I could come up with ebay was refresher set for ~$30 but it's probably knock-off and not needed as the all other buttons appear new. Any ideas appreciated


----------

